# Struktogramm erstellen Min Max Mittelwert



## Fenguli (3. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe von meinem Dozenten folgende Aufgabe bekommen. Ich soll den min max und mittelwert ausgeben lassen und dies in einem Struktogramm darstellen. 
Ich habe jetzt ein Struktogramm angefertig und bin auch guter Dinge das es richtig sein könnte. Vielleicht kann noch mal jemand drüberschauen der tiefer in der Materie steckt, ich fange mit Programmieren gerade erst an....


----------



## Joose (4. Nov 2014)

Schau dir am besten nochmal die(!) Schleifen an von denen du ja drei Stück hast


----------



## Fenguli (4. Nov 2014)

Summe:=0 mit in den Input?


----------



## Joose (4. Nov 2014)

Nein das meint ich nicht.
Wozu brauchst du drei(!) Schleifen? Noch dazu steht bei keiner Schleife dabei wie die Bedingung lautet etc.
Wie gesagt ließ dir nochmal den Teil zu Schleifen in Struktogrammen durch.


----------



## Fenguli (4. Nov 2014)

ich steh gerade damit total auf dem Schlauch, ist denn der weitere untere Ansatz richtig?


----------



## Joose (5. Nov 2014)

Schaut richtig aus, aber wie gesagt die Schleifen sind falsch.


----------

